# Need Input - Recurring Burps, Bloating and Nausea



## jhave00

I could use input from anyone that this information may sound familiar to.

My daughter (14) has had bouts of nausea, bloating and general stomach pain for 6 years or so. Of and on and not consistent.

Pediatrician did ulta-sound and found major constipation. She put her on daily fiber and that did seem to help initially ... no attack for 6 mos.

It always starts the same way, with rotten egg burps. Normally starting in the AM, the rotten egg burps get progressively worse and she ends up with stomach pain and sometimes nausea, but not always ending in vomiting. Typically, she wakes up with them, goes to school, I get a call at 10:00 AM, pick her up .... she looks like she's in pain and comes home, goes to bed. If she vomits, the pain subsides rather quickly and she's feeling much better by late afternoon. If she doesn't vomit, it often is a two day affair.

Typically it will happen in one month, and may have a secondary or third attack within two weeks. Then ... it may go away for a month or two before occurring again.

During an attack, she's always bloated (she says she looks preganant, and she does a little). Sometimes she has the burps and it's not immediately followed by a stomach ache, but always progresses to it.

We played with dairy but there's no way that's the cause. We removed gluten as a trial but there's no indication that was it.

Finally go to see a Gastro doc. Very quickly she diagnosed her with CVS - Cyclic Vomiting Syndrom and put her on a very low dosage (10mg) of Amitriptyline. Essentially CVS is considered abdominal manifestation of a migraine. It's been about two weeks and she just had another 'attack'. This time with no vomiting. I gave her Pepto within a few hours of the burps occurring and it did seem to help. Didn't give her another dose this AM and while not feeling as bad ... she's not feeling great. I just don't 'buy' the CVS nor do I like the application of an anti-depressant, even in a low dose, on a routine basis without any testing. Yet she seemed so confident in the diagnosis. We have a follow up in 10 weeks.

I'm really thinking H. Pylori. from all of my research but there are many, many others that seem to have similar symptoms with results ALL over the map.

Anyone with closely matching symptoms or that has been through something similar? Would love to hear what you experienced or found.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## srhackett

Hi Jeff

Our situation is very similar although our daughter is younger. we went thru every test in the book - all the intestinal ones and even cancer, leukemia, etc.

Having constipation will cause these symptoms; the vomiting especially. There is just no room. Even though my daugther was going to the bathroom - she was still 'full' to capacity. We spent 5 days in the hospital cleaning her out with a tube down her nose to her stomach 'feeding' her the golightly that she needed to clean out. Nightmare.

We have her on zoloft now and not a problem. No constipation, no intense pains, vomiting or missed school. We are totally on the same page with not wanting to be on a antidepressant but we had fought this battle for 2 years and felt this was the only thing we hadn't tried.

I often tell people she is on antispasmodic which in a way she is. That seems to lighten the load for us and she is happier and healthier so we 'go' with it.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## s.emily1

Personally if I have a lot of air trapped in my stomach I feel nauseous until I burp! This happens because with some IBS patients, they get fuller faster from smaller meals that typically. I take an antispasmodic which has helped me tremendously over the years. However, it could also be acid related, maybe an antacid would help. Also, water makes me feel bloated a lot, and it makes me hungry. Usually water makes people full. I switched from drinking purified water (which I found hard to drink) to spring water. If I have the bloating I will sometimes take sips of carbonated flavored water or peppermint oil (supposed to soothe the stomach). However, there was a period of time I was taking Librax where my bloating was completely non existent. (Librax is a combo for IBS and anxiety). But it wasn't strong enough for my pains, so I had to stop taking it.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Dianaearnshaw

Can I recommend a book? I would offer help myself but I am rather a long way away!

Gut and Psychology Syndrome (GAPS) by Natasha Campbell-McBride. Don't worry about the title - it's the diet that is important.

Best wishes,

Diana


----------



## pepperidge

Hi Jeff, sorry to hear that your daughter has had these episodes, I had many GI issues as a child so I know first hand what that's like. There are some similarities to what I went through, so I thought I'd share in case you find it useful.

I just turned 21 and my IBS has evolved into predominantly diarrhoea but it started out as predominantly constipation (between around age 14 to 18) and was accompanied by bloating and stomachaches which worsen when the constipation is especially bad. I'd often get so bloated from being constipated, perhaps in addition to eating foods that made me extra gassy (cruciferous vegetables are the worst), that I'd feel nauseous all day and burp and belch constantly.I don't remember my burps smelling like rotten eggs but after a few hours of constant belching, I could sometimes feel stomach acids at the back of my throat. Like your daughter, I'd feel better quite quickly if I do eventually throw up.

Since it usually happened when I was particularly constipated I postulated the cause of my nausea and belching to the upward pressure the lower GI places on the upper GI when the former is badly blocked up. I thought I wasn't constipated on one such vomiting episode, because I had been moving my bowels every other day but it was later realised that I had in fact been so constipated as to have a partial impaction, and the small bowel movements I had was part of the matter going through.

So it may help to ensure she's having good BMs regularly. Also try a low-FODMAPS diet or any other suitable exclusion diets as it may be something that's not agreed with her. A food diary to track the correlation of foods had with the occurrence of symptoms will be a good place to start.


----------

